# pictures



## RI preservstion (Mar 21, 2013)

need some help here, i run 3 crews and currently use cameras but am switching to all iphones in the field, what is the best way to get pics over to my office girl in the field?


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

dropbox?


----------



## RI preservstion (Mar 21, 2013)

i will say im not super tech savy, havent used drop box, do the pics automatically go into icloud and then u can grab them by signing in on office computer?


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

The Cloud. On the Camera Roll hit "share" and pick who to Share with. iPhone is real easy


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

I USE PRUVAN DIRECT TO SEND OUT AND RECIEVE BACK THE WORK TO MY CREWS IT IS SUPER EASY AND THE PRICE IS RIGHT
http://pruvan.com/ HOPE THIS HELPS


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

I like dropbox...

the only issue but that's with most, If your out in the boonies
you have to wait till service is better to get pics in.
But most of the time as soon as they take the pic its right in..:thumbup:


Melody


----------



## nomosnow (Mar 6, 2013)

We had so many problems using " pruvan" we told safeguard we arent using it..its junk


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

nomosnow said:


> We had so many problems using " pruvan" we told safeguard we arent using it..its junk


Safeguard's Photo Direct is what is junk!


----------



## rotenym (Apr 23, 2014)

RichR said:


> Safeguard's Photo Direct is what is junk!


agree.. and safeguard doesn't allow to take pics ONLY with photo direct..


----------



## MrMojangles (Oct 23, 2013)

*We use Sendthisfile...*

Our crews use the software "Sendthisfile" and it is extremely affordable, under $20/year. You can send up to 2000 pics at a time. So if they are using iphones they can use this and the office girl can open it up in her email and download the pics. Hope this helps!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

nomosnow said:


> We had so many problems using " pruvan" we told safeguard we arent using it..its junk



You just don't know how to use it.


----------

